# looking for sub work in Denver area



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

looking for snow removal work in denver area
this season.
I operate wheel loader/22 ft. reversible wing plow


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Contact Chris Foster at Precision Property Service. Great guy, ex-military and he's built a great company.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Luther said:


> Contact Chris Foster at Precision Property Service. Great guy, ex-military and he's built a great company.


He is Loveland isn't he?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

?????


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Luther said:


> ?????


I've seen pickups in Loveland Co with that name and they say Veteran Owned.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah, I see. If Loveland is close to Denver that could have been him.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Luther said:


> Ah, I see. If Loveland is close to Denver that could have been him.


It's considered close in my mind, aboot 55miles away. It's not uncommon for company's that do snow, lawn, and landscaping to travel that distance for work oot here.
I hit the goggler and the it his is company http://www.precisionproperties.services/home.html


----------



## JPSanieski (Oct 25, 2020)

I have 3 sites looking to contract someone on in the Denver Area - 

Per Push Pricing / Per Deicing application price.
Service every 2" 

Let Me Know


----------

